#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  BB Gun or Pellet Rifle

## BillyBobThai

My pa in law likes to hunt birds in our village with a home made weapon that shoots a steel rod.  I would like to buy him a pump air rifle, pellet gun, BB gun or something along those lines.  I have a friend comming over from the states in a few weeks and thought about asking him to bring one with him.  Not wanting to cause him any problems at the airport, I think maybe the best idea would be to have him mail it to me.  Any thoughts from others who have tried something like this??

----------


## Stinky

Sounds like a good idea, why not get him to pack a few hand grenades too  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

What are you going to declare on the customs slip?

Buy one locally

----------


## melvbot

> Not wanting to cause him any problems at the airport, I think maybe the best idea would be to have him mail it to me.


yes, mailing it would be the best idea. Just wrap it up well and include plenty of ammo.

----------


## smeden

if u introduse a bb gun in the village it vil make that there is no birds in a radius of 4 kilometers so not a god idea      :mid:

----------


## Smithson

> My pa in law likes to hunt birds in our village with a home made weapon that shoots a steel rod.  I would like to buy him a pump air rifle, pellet gun, BB gun or something along those lines.  I have a friend comming over from the states in a few weeks and thought about asking him to bring one with him.  Not wanting to cause him any problems at the airport, I think maybe the best idea would be to have him mail it to me.  Any thoughts from others who have tried something like this??


And ppl said I was a troll.

----------


## zubber

you can buy BB guns in china town in BKK .
you can prolly dismantle a spring powered or gas ram rifle into pieces and reasemble when you get back home.make a stock in LOS ,just bring the metal

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> My pa in law likes to hunt birds in our village with a home made weapon that shoots a steel rod.


He was probably aiming for you. I wouldn't buy him anything more accurate.

----------


## kingwilly

Geez, some ideas sound dumb, then once you post them on TD one realizes that it is a whole lot dumber than that

----------


## Stinky

> My pa in law likes to hunt birds in our village with a home made weapon that shoots a steel rod


A Thai mate took me rat shooting once with a rifle/crossbow that shot wooden
steel tipped rods, he shot away all night but only killed 9 rats.
They tasted ok but it seemed like a lot of work for such a small amount of meat

----------


## kmart

> you can buy BB guns in china town in BKK .
> you can prolly dismantle a spring powered or gas ram rifle into pieces and reasemble when you get back home.make a stock in LOS ,just bring the metal


When every fucker in the village has one, you can wake up to the sounds of total silence experienced in certain parts of China or the Philippines. :mid:

----------


## Smithson

^ and Thailand.

----------


## robuzo

> ^ and Thailand.


And Laos.  My Thonglor neighborhood is noisy with nok gao-wow and other birds.  We even get Olive-Backed Sunbirds now and then.  I wish someone would start eating the goddamned pigeons.

You might be able to kill rice rats with a high-velocity air rifle if you were able to get close enough, but otherwise all somebody will shoot with a BB gun is little birds or snakes.  I would get him a pellet gun to play with, much more accurate at short range and not as dangerous.

----------


## BillyBobThai

Having only gone to the bus station and the U.S. Embasy, I am not familar with Bangkok.  Would most taxi drivers be able to take me to China town??  A pump up pellet rifle is what I am really looking for.

----------


## Norton

> I would like to buy him a pump air rifle, pellet gun, BB gun or something along those lines.


All can be purchased in Thailand.  Might be more sporting to give him one of these.

----------


## BillyBobThai

Slingshots are fine and dandy, but I want to bring up to the 20th century.

----------


## robuzo

> Slingshots are fine and dandy, but I want to bring up to the 20th century.


A slingshot employing a wrist brace and surgical tubing packs a much heavier punch than most available air rifles.

----------


## Norton

> but I want to bring up to the 20th century.


12 gauge shotgun. :Wink:

----------


## Smithson

> Having only gone to the bus station and the U.S. Embasy, I am not familar with Bangkok.  Would most taxi drivers be able to take me to China town??  A pump up pellet rifle is what I am really looking for.


I think the US ones are better. You should go with your original idea of having a friend bring it over. Best to put it in the hand luggage.

----------


## JaiYinYin

Is it legal to have air rifles in LoS? or would i have the police trying to "fine" me if they know i have one?

----------


## superman

> Slingshots are fine and dandy, but I want to bring up to the 20th century.


How about a laser guided bomb ? :smiley laughing: Sorry BBT I couldn't help it.

----------


## English Noodles

I live close to China town, I can get one and mail it to you in another part of Thailand. You would have to find the type of thing you are after on the internet to show me first though. Then I can get you a price and organize it via PM.




> Having only gone to the bus station and the U.S. Embasy, I am not familar with Bangkok. Would most taxi drivers be able to take me to China town?? A pump up pellet rifle is what I am really looking for.

----------


## genghis61

or one of these
a Monsoon FX 6060 was used earlier this year to kill a New Zealand police officer. 
FX Airguns

The cop was observing a 'p' methamphetamine (same as ya ba??) lab, and was unarmed. Killed by three shots.

The Monsoon FX 6060 had cost NZ $2100 - that's around 40,000 baht. 

story at Mean streets of 'lawless' South Auckland | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## superman

Hand-made/home-made air guns are easily obtained in the rural areas. Just ask locally who's doing ?

----------


## blackgang

I had a chinese model after their army rifles for kid training, ain't worth a shit for accuracy,, A good US model with a scope can cut holes, the Chinese are spring while US are pump up and you can increase pressure with more pumps. 17 caliber are available here and in mexico you can buy them plus 22 cal, which is better.

----------


## Pianoman

If it is rats that you are wanting to hunt / kill, you will need either a .22cal min. 750FPS  or a 1.77cal with 1000FPS power...  And with the smaller caliber obviously you need to be a closer range...   The upper end spring models or best would be the gas filled chamber models...   In  the States they sell in the $180 to $300. range and are usually package with a small scope for better accurecy...

If any such as those would be available in Bangkok, I would be either willing to make the trip down, or compensate someone to research and purchase one for me to use up here in Isaan...

Pianoman

----------


## English Noodles

> If any such as those would be available in Bangkok, I would be either willing to make the trip down, or compensate someone to research and purchase one for me to use up here in Isaan...





> I live close to China town, I can get one and mail it to you in another part of Thailand. You would have to find the type of thing you are after on the internet to show me first though. Then I can get you a price and organize it via PM.


I made the offer.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Can Thais get decent shotguns here? Any ideas on price?

----------


## English Noodles

> Can Thais get decent shotguns here?


Yes, you can get most shotguns here, there is also a place in Bangkok will order from overseas and have one sent in to the country on their firearms import license for you if they can't get it in Thailand.



> Any ideas on price?


Remington 870 Shotgun for around 30,000 new.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Ta. I suppose prices vary wildly?

----------


## English Noodles

> I suppose prices vary wildly?


They can do, they are always going to be expensive here though, usually about double the manufactures RRP. If you look at this link and double whatever the price is, then that would give you a good idea of what price a shop is likely to expect. That is of course just a guide. Remington MSRP Information

----------


## The_Dude

If your looking for a rifle that will give you years of service and dependability try the "RWS Model 48 Diana" this is a superb rifle (Made in Germany) with take down power! In the States they are used for Turkey Hunting and Varmit control ie., Squirrels, Foxes and the occasional Coyote at 50 yrds no problem. Here are a few links that may help you.
 RWS Airguns- RWS 48 .22 cal Side Lever 910 fps-- FREE SHOOTER'S KIT ($30 Value)

This bottom link has some great videos of Air Rifle take down power. These are not your "Red Ryder" "Christmas Story" BB Gun Variety Air Rifles!

http://www.gamousa.com/videos.aspx

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I was hoping for some cheap Chinese shit.  :Smile:

----------


## Pianoman

> Originally Posted by Pianoman
> 
> If any such as those would be available in Bangkok, I would be either willing to make the trip down, or compensate someone to research and purchase one for me to use up here in Isaan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to PM you, but my post count is not high enough to use the PM system... If you could e-mail me with a contract e-mail address, I will respond ASAP...

thanks,

Pianoman 
phfrancom[at]aol.com

----------


## Gerbil

> I was hoping for some cheap Chinese shit.


 
Cheaper to pop over to Cambodia and pick up an AK-47  :bunny3:

----------


## Gipsy

In Mae Sai you can find Norinco (Chinese) airguns. Just look for the stalls that have tins of pellets and replacement springs on display. Once you ask for 'the rest', a photo album pops up from under the table. Can't remember what models and prices they offered, but not expensive. They even will bring it to the other side of the 'river'....  :mid:

----------


## English Noodles

> If you could e-mail me with a contract e-mail address, I will respond ASAP...


email sent.

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by BillyBobThai
> 
> I would like to buy him a pump air rifle, pellet gun, BB gun or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> All can be purchased in Thailand. Might be more sporting to give him one of these.


Good idea - bondage stirrups for the wife.

Should keep him off the streets and nok leks safe for a while  :Smile:

----------


## phazey

I think 4th floor at Fashion Island has a stall that sells BB guns - replica AK's, Colt M4's etc. They really feel the part. the colt was 6k baht if i recall correctly.

I'll take some pics when i'm there this weekend.

----------


## English Noodles

> I'll take some pics when i'm there this weekend.


I doubt they will let you do that.

----------


## phazey

Oh the joy of cameras on phones and that "oh, i got a call from the office" trick  :Smile:

----------


## ntvillas

you cant own an air rifle in Thailand a Gun powder flint lock is what we all use in Udon
where i farm a nice Powder gun is 4000 Bhats
BB guns are low power and wont Kill. pump air guns are a no no. the customs will not let it in to Thailand.
Has he tried or can he Use a Blow pipe ?

----------


## Pianoman

> you cant own an air rifle in Thailand a Gun powder flint lock is what we all use in Udon
> where i farm a nice Powder gun is 4000 Bhats
> BB guns are low power and wont Kill. pump air guns are a no no. the customs will not let it in to Thailand.
> Has he tried or can he Use a Blow pipe ?


The "Flint Lock" looking rifles around our area have all been converted to use Large rubber bands (from innertubes) to shoot long bolts / arrow looking things...  Maybe the lack of Black Powder, maybe the Thai's here are just too cheap to pay for such???

If you think that BB Guns are low power and can not kill, you obviously have not seen the newer generation in Spring/Air Powered Guns...   Both Spring & Air Powered Guns are sold all over in Thailand, but almost all of them are the cheap low powered ones that do not have enough power to even be acurate at a distance over 3 meter or less...

Pianoman

----------


## phazey

The one i got to handle in Fashion Island is the last one on this page:

Colt Airsoft Machine Guns Airsoft Guns

May be going there over the weekend, so i'll have a scout around.

----------


## PEP

> you cant own an air rifle in Thailand a Gun powder flint lock is what we all use in Udon
> where i farm a nice Powder gun is 4000 Bhats
> BB guns are low power and wont Kill. pump air guns are a no no. the customs will not let it in to Thailand.
> Has he tried or can he Use a Blow pipe ?


 
Our local Police (at the station) tell me that "Air Guns" do not need a licence nor nor notification to them. 
I purchased an M4 chinese make replica  in Ubou ratchatani ( Many models to choose from) that is air powered but electric motor driven. My eyesight not too good but on full automatic, with a fire rate of approximatly 300 pellets / min. I can generally hit a few critters at 75 meteres

----------


## Pianoman

I may be making the trip down to Bangkok in the next week or 10 days, so asking if someone could tell me where in Bangkok to find a store or stores that carry / stock BB Guns and such???

Not being from Bangkok, I would probably need street names or addreses rather than just an area...

Thank you in advance for any and all aid or information....

Pianoman

----------


## yabbyman

Hi Guys
I am new to this forum, just doing my homework before coming to BKK and CM in June and am looking at getting a fake replica/ (prefer plastic model M4) that I may be able to break down and return to Australia in bits.  I noticed phazey referring to an M4 and I saw pics there somewhere (?) any thoughts or directions, prices etc would be greatly appreciated as I have not been to Thailand before and its a stopover to europe. Finding one without any intel would be a daunting task! Replica Rolex's are one thing but firearms errr...... a bit harder!
I can come back again at a later date though figure it would be good to look into it. It is not for hammering any game, simply a wall hanging piece. A good friend has a real AK so I want to upsize on him as a joke.
any help would be great
Ta   A





> I think 4th floor at Fashion Island has a stall that sells BB guns - replica AK's, Colt M4's etc. They really feel the part. the colt was 6k baht if i recall correctly.
> 
> I'll take some pics when i'm there this weekend.

----------


## cheeky farang

> My pa in law likes to hunt birds in our village with a home made weapon that shoots a steel rod. I would like to buy him a pump air rifle, pellet gun, BB gun or something along those lines. I have a friend comming over from the states in a few weeks and thought about asking him to bring one with him. Not wanting to cause him any problems at the airport, I think maybe the best idea would be to have him mail it to me. Any thoughts from others who have tried something like this??


 
Breakdown the rifle into stock / barrel
Then remove 2 drivers from your golf bag the stock will fit in there easy, slide barrel in with the 3 iron. 

Air (not airsoft) rifles are ilegal in Thailand unless you have a firearms licence,  so if caught at BKK airport you are VERY VERY VERY HOT WATER with one in your bag.

I have fun with mine  :Smile:

----------


## ozzydom

Whatever you get him will probably be illegal anyway so why not slip over to Laos and get him something with a bit of oomph ,like a chinese made AK47. :mid:

----------


## dotcom

Found an airsoft place today at Seacon Square. On the 3rd floor , the part that looks like MBK - above Robinson. Along the right hand side - almost to the end.

www.bbgun.in.th

I think is the link.

----------


## Deris

Link works okay but no english for us less knowlegable sob's.

----------


## yabbyman

Hi Guys re all these military BB's available in Thailand, I wouldnt have a clue where to start except I would like to get a quality quasi Colt M4 carbine. I am coming to thailand for the first time in June. anybody got any ideas or time to help me out here? I wouldny know where to start and 1st time to thailand! many thanks Andrew (yabbyman)

----------


## superman

> Link works okay but no english for us less knowlegable sob's.


Download "Google Toolbar" it has a translation tool on it.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

[quote=yabbyman;1300343]Hi Guys
am looking at getting a fake replica/ (prefer plastic model M4) that I may be able to break down and return to Australia in bits. 

Whatever you want to play with in Thailand :fire: 

...Suggest you forget taking it to Australia plastic replica or not.....A couple of years ago bought a 300 baht "kids toy" plastic BB Gun, and some plastic pellets to discourage thieving possums stealing food off the out-door barbecue table in OZ. .....Still in the box unopened and inside shrink wrap cellophane....detected by XRay on arrival inside a suitcase full of clothes.....Xtra two hours with customs/immigration on arrival....confiscated....and had to sign a confession to importing an illegal firearm!
 :shtf:

----------


## Fondles

Yeah good luck taking one back to Aus, Ive done it, an Airsoft pistol but I stripped it and slowly took it back in pieces over 5 different trips.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

By the way these will also be confiscated as "weapons" if you take them into Australia......They just won't believe they are "Foot Stirrups" for Karma Sutra positions with your girlfriend even with a demo!!

 "The land of Wally's and do-gooder's"  You are not allowed to have these or you might "Stone the Crows" .........

You may or may not be allowed to kill deadly disease carrying mosquito's in Australia when you visit......(potentially deadly Ross River Virus and other mosquito born diseases can be expected to be widespread following inland floods recently).....Sometimes  Sydney Customs let you bring your Electric "Mossie Zapper" in ...but not in Adelaide!....but of course they are on sale in Adelaide for similar prices to LOS in the large department stores.......So don't bother!!!!   It's just the Government's misguided bullies out of control!

 :Bsflag:

----------


## Happyman

Gotta problem with neighbours 16 ! - yes 16 ! - fuckin dogs running amok at all hours.
A decent slingshot and an ice cube calms them down ! ( and there is no evidence afterwards ! )

 :Smile:

----------


## kiti

hahaha

----------


## kiti

wrong info

----------


## kiti

wrong info

----------


## superman

> A decent slingshot and an ice cube calms them down !


I use glass marbles.

----------

